# 2001 GTI GLX Performance?



## BigChocolate (Apr 18, 2010)

I plan on buying http://www.cars.com/go/search/...ional that car, and i cannot seem to find any performance for it. All I can really find is stuff for the Golf. I am looking for an ECU, an Exhaust, and Intake. What would be the best ones for a reasonable price and what is a good mailorder for VDubs?


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: 2001 GTI GLX Performance? (BigChocolate)*

try asking the same question in this forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=4


----------

